# هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2008)

ياأيها الرجل ،، وكلامي لك وحدك ؟؟ !!!

المراه رقيقة المشاعر ومرهفة الاحساس
بها من الحب ما لو وزّع على قلوب الرجال لكفاهم !!
كائن خلقه الله جميل وحنون ولطيف ورائع ،، لم يخلقه إلا لك
نعم تصوّر ذلك ،، المرأه لم يخلقها الله إلا لك ياآدم
قد تمر تلك المرأه بحالات ضعف وتتقلب مع تقلب الزمان والمكان
وقد تتأثر بما يصيبها من حزن او هم او قلق
فتبحث عن ملاذ وعن صدر لترتمي عليه
تلتفت يمينا ويسارا ،، فلاتجد سواك ايها الزوج 
تريد منك ان تحييها ان تعطيها قوّه لتستمر بعطائها وتوهجها
قد تنزل منها دمعه ،، ايّاك ان تستقبل تلك الدمعه بضحكه واستهزاء
إياك ان تقول عن دموعها هي دموع التماسيح ،، إيّاك ثم إيّاك
إيّاك ان تقول انّه زيف وتمثيل 
إياك ،، فإنّ تلك الدمعه صادقه ،، بها وجعها وبها المها وبها حبّها وبها كرامتها 
ايّاك ان تسقط تلك الدمعه من عينها ،، فلاتهتز ولاتتحرك 
ايّاك ثمّ ايّاك
لاتعبث بمشاعرها ،، او تستخف بألمها ،، او تبتعد عن حزن عيناها اللذي راح ينظر إليك
إياك ان تتركها مع دمعها ،دون ان تبكي معها ولو بقبله او بضمّه او بكلمه تعيد لها صلابتها
او حتّى تتباكا لها 
إياك ثم إياك 



اجعلها تتوسد على صدرك حتّى تكتفي 
حتّى تنتشي 
حتى تبتسم
حتّى تعود انثى
أياك ان تمد يدها تتلمس صدرك ،، فلاتجدك 
إيّاك ثمّ إيّاك 
هنــــا فقط كن اجمل رجل ،، هنا فقط كن اروع زوج 
هنا فقط كن قوّتها كن نورها كن ضحكتها كن سعادتها 
إلمسها وامسح على رأسها وظهرها ،، هنا قبّلها كأروع عاشق
هنّا احضنها كأعنف راغب
هنا كن اروع ماتكون 
هنا تحتاج لـ لمسك ولّمتك وقبلتك وروعتك اكثر منها على الفراش !!؟


إياك ان ترتمي عليك ولاتشعر بك
إيّاك ثم إيّاك
إياك ان لاتجد عطفك هنا
إياك ان لاتجد يداك الحانيتان هنا
إياك ان لاتجدك هنا
إيّاك ،، 
فإنها لن تعود إليك ،، ستهجر صدرك
ستهجر قلبك ،، ستهجر رجولتك ،، لن تراك بعدها رجلا اابدا
سوف تتذكر دموعها وبسمتك 
سوف تتذكر ألمها وسطوتك
سوف تتذكر ضعفها وسخريتك
إيّاك ان تراك لاشي
فإنك مهما فعلت بعدها فأنت لا شىء
اتريد ان تكون بحياة إمرأه لا شىء
إياك ان تفعلها فتذهب رجولتك






ياايها الرجل 
من لهذا الكائن بعد الله سواك 
ارجوك ارجوك ،، لاتخذلها فإنها زوجتك 

تحيــــــــــاااتي​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

[الاخ العزيز 
حقا اذا بحثت عن جمال الموضوعات 
لا اجد سوى موضوعات وليم تل
و اذا بحثت عن الرقه فلا اجد سوى رقه موضوعات وليم تل
و اذا بحث عن احب الموضوعات لديا فلا اجد
سوى الموضوعات اللى تكتبها انت
ربنا يباركك حقا[/size]
*و يبارك قلمك الدائم الاحساس*[/size]


----------



## solevya (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

_الله الله على الجمال
احيكى من كل قلبى وانحنى لكى احتراما
انتى لخصتى كل حاجة فى كلامك
فعلا موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلى من اجل ضعفى اختك سوليفيا_


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

انتى الاجمل نيفين ثروت
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
وردودك الرقيقة والمحفزة لكل عمل جميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

انتى الاجمل سوليفيا
بمرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

*صدقنى مش لاقيه اى كلام اوصف بيه كلامتك ولا الى جوايا
مش هلاقى غير بنا يبارككويعوض تعب محبيتك​*


----------



## ثاوفيلس (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

ياايها الرجل 
من لهذا الكائن بعد الله سواك 
ارجوك ارجوك ،، لاتخذلها فإنها زوجتك​
كلام رائع يارب ساعدنا ننفذة ونحوله لحقيقه​سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## وليم تل (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

شكرا انجى
على مرورك العطر
ودوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

حقا انت الاروع
ثاوفيلس
بمرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## مينا 188 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

*كنت تنادى الرجال وتخاطبهم ولكنك حركت احساس المرأة  فكلماتك  بمثابة شعر جميل يوصف الكائن الرقيق والحساس والمرهف كما قلت 
عزيزى وليم لقد عزفت على ارق وتر عند المراة ولقد قلت ما تحب ان تسمع وغنيت اعزب الكلام 
شكرا لرقة كلامك شكرا لفهمك للمرأة وما تحب وما تفضل لقد فهمت دواخل هذه المرأة 
وما نريده سوى ان نتعلم منك 
جميل يا وليم​*


----------



## وليم تل (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

الجمال الحقيقى مينا
هو مشاعرك واحاسيسك الراقية
فشكرا على ردك الراقى رفيع الكلمات
ومرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## gigi angel (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

بجد موضوع رائع  
مرسى اوى على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## فونتالولو (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

_سلام الرب يسوع
 الحمد لله وشهد شاهد من اهلها 
 عرفت بقي يا وليم ان احنا مخلوق طيب وغلبان اه يعني مش اوي بس حلوين 
مرسي علي زوئك والكلام الجميل ده  
تعيش وتكتب_


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

الروعة من روعتك جيرمين
بمرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> الحمد لله وشهد شاهد من اهلها
> عرفت بقي يا وليم ان احنا مخلوق طيب وغلبان اه يعني مش اوي بس حلوين
> مرسي علي زوئك والكلام الجميل ده
> تعيش وتكتب_


فونتالولو
الحقيقة المؤكدة ان الرجل والمرأة مخلوقان
ذات طبيعة بشرية بينهما الصالح والطالح
اما الحقيقة الغائبة ان المرأة هى المخلوق الرقيق
والتى تحركها لمسة ساحرة من يد فنان وهو الرجل
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

لم اجد من الكلمات ما توصف بيها روعه كلمات الرائعه الوصف والجمال
فانت كعازف يعزف علي وتر الحب بين المرأة والرجل
فكل ما تحتاجه المرأة من الرجل هو الحنان والحب
بجد لم اجد لمواضيعك مثيل سواء كانت مع المراة او ضدها ها فاهمني ي وليم طبعا وفاهم قصدي
بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك يا اعظم عازف علي وتر الحب​اذكرني في صلواتي


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

حقا المرأة مخلوق رقيق مرهف الاحاسيس
فمن من الرجال لا يعشقها وفى نفس الوقت يجلها
فهى تتحمل كثيرا من اعباء الحياة من اجل رفعة اسرتها
وعلينا كرجال ان نوفيها حقها ونصونها كما قال الكتاب المقدس
اما فى مواضيعى والتى يعتقد البعض انى اهاجمها فكيف
ان اهاجم نفسى لانها امى واختى وحبيبتى وزوجتى وصديقتى
وانما الغرض من موضوعاتى كسر الرتابة واعطاء بهجة فى نقاش ظريف
وشكرا نيفين رمزى
على روعة مرورك العطر دائما
وبالقطع دون ان تقولى فهمك جيدا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## romeo hozaya (13 مايو 2008)

شكرا عزيزي وليام على موضوعك الجميل اكيد المرأة احساس كبير يجب ان لاتخذله او تستهزه به فهي اجمل ماخلق الله


----------



## وليم تل (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

شكرا روميو
على مرورك العطر
وافادتك الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

كلمات     ممتازة
احاسيس ممتازة

-----------------------------------
:t39:
----------------------------------
النتيجة تقيم ممتاز بلا تردد


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

فعلا يا ويليم الانثى كائن فى منتهى الرقة والجمال والوداعة
وردة لازم نحافظ عليها


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

رائع يا وليم كباقى مواضيعك

كلام جميل وكله احاسيس رائعه

شكرااااااااااااااا يا وليم

المزيد من المواضيع الجميله​


----------



## وليم تل (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

شكرا اكستريم 
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*

الروعة من روعتك
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتشجيعك الراقى
فنحن نتعلم منكم وبكم نحاول ان نرتقى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*





------------------------------------------------------------------------
اخى العزيز ويليم 
رجاء كتابه فى نهاية الموضوع منقول حفاظا على نظام المنتدى


----------



## وليم تل (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> اخى العزيز ويليم
> رجاء كتابه فى نهاية الموضوع منقول حفاظا على نظام المنتدى



طب يا رجل قول اى حاجة
سلام المسيح مساء الخير
ولى همسة عتاب صغنونة
الم نتفق ان هذا الاكلشية منتهى الصلاحية
وهناك اكلشية اروع بة المنتديات الخاصة بالموضوع 
ولا استخسرت فينا الاستفادة خاصة وان غالبية 
اعضاء المنتدى على وشك انتهاء الامتحانات واجازة نهاية العام
وفرصة نعرفهم بمنتديات يشغلوا بيها وقت فراغهم وشحناتهم
ودمت بود​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!*



> طب يا رجل قول اى حاجة
> سلام المسيح مساء الخير


لقد علقت على الموضوع سابقا ً 





> ولى همسة عتاب صغنونة
> الم نتفق ان هذا الاكلشية منتهى الصلاحية
> وهناك اكلشية اروع بة المنتديات الخاصة بالموضوع
> ولا استخسرت فينا الاستفادة خاصة وان غالبية
> ...


عندما وضعت هذا الاكلشية على 3 مواضيع لك فى نفس الوقت وقتها لم تكن صلاحيتها منتهية 
ولماذا فعلت هذا ؟
علشان اضمن انك تشوفها


----------

